# Topics > Conversational AI > APIs (application programming interfaces) >  Algorithms, algorithmic microservices, Algorithmia, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Algorithmia, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

How to color black and white photos automatically: Algorithmia review

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> Ever wonder how a computer with a photo database would automatically color a black and white photo? Check out this website below, Algorithmia, the site that colors black and white photos using a certain algorithm with millions of color photos in a database. This database will try and color match to your photos. Check out the site, see how it works for you. Keep in mind, the photos are FAR from perfect but for the future of tech and photography this is an innovative idea.

----------


## Airicist

[RakutenTechConf2016][E-8]Using Algorithmia to leverage AI and Machine Learning APIs

Streamed live on Oct 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sentiment analysis of tweets by & about political candidates, using Algorithmia – Jon Peck

Published on Oct 27, 2016

----------

